

Ask HN: Shop Software for an indy OS X Developer - st3fan

Can anyone recommend shop software for an OS X developer who wants to sell his software online?<p>The software is freely downloadable but will contain a link to a shop where the software can be registered.<p>The payment can be made through for example PayPal. Suggestions for PayPal alternatives are also more than welcome.<p>The shop needs to be able to generate a serial number. Or have hooks to easily add such functionality.<p>Both hosted and glue-it-together-yourself solutions are welcome.<p>Only requirement: needs to run on Linux. Can be in Ruby, Perl, Python or Java.
======
bayareaguy
If you really only need a shop to sell your own software, I'd recommend using
the Kagi service ( <http://www.kagi.com/index.php> ). I used them some time
ago. They offered to send out serial numbers for my database library but I
already had a trivial POP/SMTP script that took care of that.

